# Litter Box training new puppy???



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't wait till you get him either. We need puppy pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have never been a fan of paper training and litter box training sounds very similar to me. I would work on getting your soon to be new pup going outside as soon as possible. I my mind the whole idea is to get them used to peeing and pooping with the feel of grass beneath their paws. Paper training or litter box training just is a stepping stone and will slow down the process. It is amazing how fast they pick up going outside as long as you are very diligent those first few weeks and take them outside early and often...VERY often. :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I have never been a fan of paper training and litter box training sounds very similar to me. I would work on getting your soon to be new pup going outside as soon as possible. I my mind the whole idea is to get them used to peeing and pooping with the feel of grass beneath their paws. Paper training or litter box training just is a stepping stone and will slow down the process. It is amazing how fast they pick up going outside as long as you are very diligent those first few weeks and take them outside early and often...VERY often. :


I agree with Rob, why not start take the puppy out as soon as you get him home.....If you paper train or box train then you have to break him of that.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

We trained our pup to go outside by constantly taking him outside and encouraging to do his business. I've heard that if you train your dog to go on paper, litter box or wee pads that it could extend the house training time length and can encourage your pup to treat your entire house as a toilet instead of its den!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Its one thing if you live in a highrise apartment, but if not...then skip the paper and litter and get 'em outside...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, I always took mine outside and they got it pretty quick, of course there will be accident's until they get a little bigger.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with everyone else...fast forward right through that litter box training. You will literally make double the work and confuse the puppy when you try to break him of the litter box habit.

They are so intelligent, and catch on very quickly. Take him out frequently for potty breaks. Be diligent, always after playing, sleeping and eating. You will be amazed how quickly he catches on.

Congratulations on the new baby! Please post pictures when you bring him home. We love puppy pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else about the litter box training. They learn pretty quickly on going outside so hopefully you shouldnt have to many accidents. Cant wait to see the puppy pictures


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks for the advice everyone. I will forgo all of the training devices and just take him out often. They are such smart little wonders.:










*


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I litter box trained my current litter of puppies. It's amazing how quickly they learn!!! Really unbelievable!!!

BUT... I would never EVER litter box train my own puppy. I would not paper train either. To me both methods are like saying it's "OK" to potty in the house. 

What I am suggesting for my new puppy families... get some wood chips and put them in your yard where you would like the puppy to learn to "go". He/she will be familiar with the wood chips and WANT to "go" on them....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No training to go in the house here either. Outside is fine with me and it doens;t take that much to train a puppy. But the time mine have gone home tye pretty much know what outside is. We train them to use the pine straw around the trees but that is just because we have such an abundance of pine straw.

Hooch


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I have to completely agree with the advice to start him on going outside just as soon as you get him. It saves time and extra potty training work.


----------



## talharaza4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am getting a new golden retriver puppy from a pet store. I live in Jeddah, so walking your dog on street or park is taboo. I will have to litter train him. My house has no yard, but a long narrow alley which can be accesible from my 
room and from outside so I guess I can use that for some exercise. 

I dont know and need your advice to whether it is a good idea. And one more question is that do golden Retr barks a lot?

Kindly help in my decision


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

talharaza4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting a new golden retriver puppy from a pet store. I live in Jeddah, so walking your dog on street or park is taboo. I will have to litter train him. My house has no yard, but a long narrow alley which can be accesible from my
> room and from outside so I guess I can use that for some exercise.
> ...


Honestly, I feel for you, because I know you really want a Golden Retriever. But it does not sound like the best set-up. Litter box training a puppy might work, but a grown up male Golden can be 70 pounds - or more! He can't be using a litter box when full grown. And Goldens need lots of outdoor exercise - running, playing, swimming. Without that, I would guess, that yes, you might have a barking issue. I don't think of Goldens as big barkers - mine alert barks only. But if she had pent up energy, she might. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## talharaza4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> talharaza4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


So any other breed you can suggest which will be suitable in my scenario? I really do want a dog


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Getting a kitten might be a better idea. They use litter trays practically from birth, don't need much space, don't need exercising, don't mind if you are at work and don't bark. And they are a lot of fun. You can always get a dog later when your situation is better for a dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

talharaza4 said:


> So any other breed you can suggest which will be suitable in my scenario? I really do want a dog


I honestly don't know. Maybe a little dog could be trained to use a litter box (not even positive about that) but many little dogs are barkers. Maybe the best thing IS to start with a cat until your living conditions are more suited to a dog.


----------

